# Training accuracy and speed



## Chrisicus (Mar 25, 2013)

I recently took kickboxing up in January, I have 6 years experience of judo (which I started again in January too) so been differentiating between the two and didn't realise how different they were, where you hold your hands is entirely different so for kickboxing I tend to have my hands too low by mistake!

I've mostly been doing sparring and pad work, been sparring with all the best guys (who do mma and bjj aswell etc) in the club so I can learn more (mostly get punched and kicked around but I learn a lot) What I've been told/noticed is that as I'm a big guy (6'1, skinny but got muscle,) I have a serious amount of power which is useful, but I can't use it efficiently as I'm not fast enough to deliver blows and I tend to be inaccurate ie on pads I don't hit the middle five times out of ten. So I just get punished when I throw a move as I open up, I'll miss and get barraged with hits as my guard will be down. I was wondering if you guys had any advice on how I could improve my accuracy and my speed.

I appreciate that my inexperience is a major point but its nice to learn a bit quicker! I have a boxing bag and speedbag at home (I'm at uni atm) so I can practice when I come home for Easter.

Thanks


----------



## martial sparrer (Mar 25, 2013)

what I have learned from my own research, because I too wanted speed but also power.....I read on some body building sites that doing a lot of pushups, chin-ups, pull ups will give you lots of muscle, power, but also speed, because you are working out for fast-twiych muscle fibres.....also I think lots of practice using speed in your punch to chin, jaw, and temple will help maybe.  sounds like your doing what I want to do this spring....get beat up against good opponents and learn some technique.  rocco.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 25, 2013)

Practice your punches more. Both fast, and slow, focusing more on accuracy then speed, the speed will come. If you can, practice on Bob, so you can practice accuracy on the spots of the body you actually want to punch.


----------



## Chrisicus (Mar 27, 2013)

martial sparrer said:


> what I have learned from my own research, because I too wanted speed but also power.....I read on some body building sites that doing a lot of pushups, chin-ups, pull ups will give you lots of muscle, power, but also speed, because you are working out for fast-twiych muscle fibres.....also I think lots of practice using speed in your punch to chin, jaw, and temple will help maybe. sounds like your doing what I want to do this spring....get beat up against good opponents and learn some technique. rocco.





kempodisciple said:


> Practice your punches more. Both fast, and slow, focusing more on accuracy then speed, the speed will come. If you can, practice on Bob, so you can practice accuracy on the spots of the body you actually want to punch.



Cheers guys, I'll try these . Got a speedbag and punching bag at home so I'll use those to try improve aswell!


----------



## Unreal Combat (Apr 11, 2013)

Chrisicus said:


> I have a serious amount of power which is useful, but I can't use it efficiently as I'm not fast enough to deliver blows and I tend to be inaccurate ie on pads I don't hit the middle five times out of ten.



It sounds like you are trying to compensate for lack of technique and speed with raw power (I think most Kickboxers have probably been there at some point when starting out, I know I have). Loading up on punches makes you easy to read and will tire you out rather quickly. Your power will come from your speed and accuracy. Concentrate on working on those aspects, on bags, pads and humans, and your power will come naturally with time and training.

Lastly, take into account that just because you don't feel the power of the strike through the glove that doesn't mean the other fighter doesn't. You will get used to what registers as a good shot and what doesn't over time and realize you don't need to generate a lot of power with your strikes by pure strength alone. Ease back on your power and your speed will come. It's more important to have a fast hit that registers all the time, allowing you to get your guard back up as quickly as possible than a few heavy shots that leave you wide open to a counter attack.


----------



## Roger Tyson (Mar 28, 2014)

I think that is a good point. Strenght and accurancy comes a lot with technique. Thats why you throw your hook from your legs. I think you need to have the whole body as synced in one motion as possible instead of letting any specific muscle domimate. This way you will be more fluid in your movements. Technique is key.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 29, 2014)

If you have a video it would be easier to tell.

It could be a lot of things.


----------

